# Do I need to keep the rabies vax tag on his collar?



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Would this be something noted in local laws? I'm rather awful at Googling stuff like this.

Our dog has a Boomerang tag that has his microchip # on it. <- I hope that wasn't a bad idea! He is licensed with town hall with his vax record on file there. I have all of his vax records, etc. in the safe at home.

I'd rather stick with just the Boomerang tag and leave the rabies and crummy Petco ID attached to his extra collar. Is this a bad idea or no big deal?

TIA!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I think you just have to have proof to show that the dogs been vaccinated for rabies. I don't put those tags on their collars, if something happened, the tag and certificate is at home.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It depends on where you live. In many cities, the tag itself is not legal proof of rabies anyway, but some cities require that it be displayed. What I do for my dogs who have boomerang tags is just keep the boomerang collar tags on the collars, and keep their rabies tags and licenses on a small carabiner that I attach to MY keychain. That way I have them with me if I need to show them to anyone but they aren't jangling on the collar all the time.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I have an ID tag and a rabies tag on Kit's collar. The rabies tag has the name, address, and phone # of her vet on the back, so very handy to have if she got lost. She only wears the collar outside the house, and the jingling is great because it lets me know where she is (we do lots of off leash hikes). I believe it is required in my area for the dog to wear the rabies tag. I leave off the licence tag and the plastic microchip tag.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Dogs in my county are supposed to wear their rabies tags, however, they are not proof of vaccination, the only proof you have is the certificate that your vet prints off.


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

My vet encouraged me to keep it on his collar, but said it wasn't necessary.


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

The rabies tag has the information from a vet in West Virginia where he was first abandoned / lost. We live in CT so I'm not sure the WV vet would be of much help locating us if something happened. It honestly looks like someone dropped it into a garbage disposal so I think I'll leave it on the extra collar. Thanks for the replies! 

When he's due to get the vax at my vet, I'll be happy to keep their tag on him if it has their # and address on it.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

This really depends on your local and state law, so please sheck with the proper authorities. 

When we have shown in Connecticut, it has been recommended that we have _*with us*_ our dog license tag, our rabies tag, and our rabies certificate. I know of no requirement that the tag(s) must be attached to the dog's collar.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

In both my last county and my current city the tag is not considered proof of a rabies vaccine (you must have the certificate) however it is required the dog wear the tag at all times. I would check with animal control or the city to see if you are required to have it on the dog. If you are not required by law then it is whatever "floats your boat."
I personally leave mine on all the time.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

My vet said it wasn't necessary where I live. I just don't like listening to the jingling of the ID tag against the rabies tag. I do keep copies of the certificate in my purse, my husband's wallet, my MIL's car and the important papers drawer in the kitchen.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I was just wondering about this the other day. Where we live, the dog is required to wear collar and the city license (which you have to show proof of current rabies vaccination to get) but not the rabies tag itself. I was glad to read that because our rabies tag is this crappy green metal and I think it's been dying Biscuit's chest fur grey, so I was happy to take it off. Otherwise I think I would have left it on, just in case. Bisc wears her ID tag (which has multiple phone numbers and her microchip info), the city license, and the city dog park license.


----------

